# ICD 9 for SIBO (small intestinal bacterial overgrowth)



## TKoehn (Feb 23, 2013)

There is an ongoing debate in my office about the appropriate Dx code to use for positive SIBO.  Can someone please tell me what that code should be?  THanks


----------



## bridgettemartin (Feb 25, 2013)

Take a look at 008.49.  Awhile back, we discussed this very issue and reviewed coding possibilities with one of our Providers.  In the end, we decided on 008.49.  I don't know if that's the best coding choice, but it's all we could come up with after extensive research.  I'm interested in hearing what code others are using.


----------



## jsims (May 29, 2013)

I have been using 579.8 but would also like to hear what others use.


----------



## mgwinn (Apr 28, 2014)

*small intestinal bacterial overgrowth*

I don't believe that there is yet a specific icd 9 or 10 code for small intestinal bacterial overgrowth (SIBO).  Coding a 579 indicates that the patient has malabsorption, which is not always the case with SIBO but can be a symptom.  008.49 implies that there is bacterial infection, "other".  Close, but I would defer to the documented symptoms until a more specific code is available.


----------

